

Placeholder images from flickr tags - jfoucher

Hi, I just created this little web app in a few hours a would like to get some feedback about how to improve it.<p>http://flickholdr.com allows you to get placeholder images in the size of your choice, but getting images from flickr according to the tags passed. This means you can get placeholder images that actually tie in why the theme of the site you are building.<p>Comments and criticism welcome!<p>Thanks
======
mryan
Congratulations, this is a great idea, and nicely executed too.

A couple of thoughts: I get PHP errors if I use a search string with spaces in
(something%20else).

Yahoo will probably have a problem with the name/branding if this gets
popular. Changing the name would solve this, and give you room to branch out
in future by pulling in images from multiple sources.

Good luck!

~~~
jonathanfoucher
Thanks for the suggestion and the bug report. The bug is resolved.

------
oniTony
size/tag queries always return the same image. It might be useful to have
size/tag/_offset_ type of a query, to diversify the placeholder images that
appear on a page.

~~~
jonathanfoucher
Yes, that definitely made it to my todo list! Thanks!

